# Yo creek where ya at?



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

So where is the man of the trt section? Havent seen him over here for ever? Got a q about my winnings last year from the fantasy football!!


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2014)

J20 said:


> So where is the man of the trt section? Havent seen him over here for ever? Got a q about my winnings last year from the fantasy football!!



Creek hasn't been active for a long time.  Not sure what's up with him.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

DF said:


> Creek hasn't been active for a long time.  Not sure what's up with him.



Yeah i was wondering the same, might be working his ass off, wasnt he in the oil fields or something  like that? 

Might want to get ahold of Justin who owns the trt sponsor and see if he is still repping for them or not?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

Weird thing everytime I get an email from admin asking to log in...

It says 
"Hey creekrat...
Why havent you logged in"

Im like wtf...is that a mass greeting or did creekrat use my email to register.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Weird thing everytime I get an email asking to log in...
> 
> It says
> "Hey creekrat...
> ...



Na i got the same email, i believe it was an email telling us of the happenings here at the site and them reaching out to CR, to find out if he was still alive a d kicken or what was up!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 30, 2014)

creek is from my state.   there is a good chance he went missing.  it happens all the time around here, pretty common.

maybe BGH can chime in...  can't remember if he knows him or not


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

FreeBirdSam said:


> creek is from my state.   there is a good chance he went missing.  it happens all the time around here, pretty common.
> 
> maybe BGH can chime in...  can't remember if he knows him or not



Um not sure how to take this.... ??? Missing as in on the run, or ??? Confusion has set in


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 30, 2014)

lol rough neighborhoods around here.   there's no tellin where he is.


he does offshore drilling if I remember correctly so he could just be out on the water


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

FreeBirdSam said:


> lol rough neighborhoods around here.   there's no tellin where he is.
> 
> 
> he does offshore drilling if I remember correctly so he could just be out on the water



Yeah i thought he did some crazy well paying ass kicking job, so i figured he has been busy... Hope he did not succumb to the streets...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 30, 2014)

creek rat is still on his legit mast and updating his pics I do miss his daily pics ..hahahaha


----------

